
Obama Recruits Goldman, Google to Help Refugees Fleeing Wars - Jerry2
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-06-30/obama-recruits-goldman-google-to-help-refugees-fleeing-wars
======
ap3
How many missiles, bullets and guns has the US sent to Syria?

Thanks Obama!

